# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Perse forumi nuk me njeh fjalekalimin?

## uvejsa

Pse me detyruat t'a nderroj password-in, kur une isha e sigurte qe nuk e kisha haruar, sepse e kam pasur emer te njohur?!!!



Nuk eshte nje ankese, thjesht nje shpjegim po kerkoj.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Nuk ishte i mire.:P*

----------


## Kasumi

> Pse me detyruat t'a nderroj password-in, kur une isha e sigurte qe nuk e kisha haruar, sepse e kam pasur emer te njohur?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk eshte nje ankese, thjesht nje shpjegim po kerkoj.


edhe mua me ndodhi keshtu por sbesoj se eshte ndonje ..........sepse i kemi per merak moderatoret

----------


## uvejsa

> edhe mua me ndodhi keshtu por sbesoj se eshte ndonje ..........sepse i kemi per merak moderatoret


Aha dmth qenka nje fushate kjo per t'i futur nen administrimin e tyre edhe passwordat tone.

Te pakten eshte dashur t'na i kerkojne pass-at hapur, e jo te na bejne lajka aty se jo e ke haruar kete jo ate.

Nejse s'ke cfare ben meqe jane te zotet e shtepise mund te bejne cfare te duan.

----------


## Peniel

> Pse me detyruat t'a nderroj password-in, kur une isha e sigurte qe nuk e kisha haruar, sepse e kam pasur emer te njohur?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk eshte nje ankese, thjesht nje shpjegim po kerkoj.





> Aha dmth qenka nje fushate kjo per t'i futur nen administrimin e tyre edhe passwordat tone.
> 
> Te pakten eshte dashur t'na i kerkojne pass-at hapur, e jo te na bejne lajka aty se jo e ke haruar kete jo ate.
> 
> Nejse s'ke cfare ben meqe jane te zotet e shtepise mund te bejne cfare te duan.



Edhe pse nuk më takon mua të të përgjigjem për pyetjen në fjalë pasi i takon Administratorëve të të përgjigjen në lidhje me shqetësimin tënd, si pjesëtar i Stafit të Forumit po të them se askush nga anëtarët e Stafit nuk ka kërkuar dhe nuk kërkon fjalëkalimin tënd apo të çdo anëtari tjetër në Forum. Të jetë e qartë kjo për të gjithë anëtarët.

Ekzistojnë shumë mënyra për të vjedhur fjalëkalime dhe mënyra më e përdorur është ajo e krijimit të faqeve fallco të cilat përdoren si karrem për përdoruesit e forumeve të ndryshëm apo edhe të faqeve sociale dhe këtu ju të gjithë duhet të keni kujdes. Nëse mesazhe të tilla vazhdojnë t'ju vijnë atëhere kontrrolloni burimin dhe lexoni me kujdes adresën që shkruhet në shfletuesin tuaj.

Pretendimi yt në lidhje me kërkimin e fjalëkalimit nga anëtarët e Stafit, do të ishte mirë të shoqërohej me mesazhin apo kërkesën përkatëse që të është drejtuar ty nga ana e Stafit të Forumit. Përndryshe pretendimi yt ngelet i pabazë dhe i pavlerë.



Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Aha dmth qenka nje fushate kjo per t'i futur nen administrimin e tyre edhe passwordat tone.
> 
> Te pakten eshte dashur t'na i kerkojne pass-at hapur, e jo te na bejne lajka aty se jo e ke haruar kete jo ate.
> 
> Nejse s'ke cfare ben meqe jane te zotet e shtepise mund te bejne cfare te duan.


uvejsa po gjykon gabimisht ndaj moderatorve sepse edhe unë e kam te njëjtin problem. Ky problem më është shfaqur para ni jave. 

Pra ne ni PC - në zyren time nuk mund të kyçna ne Forumin Shqipra dhe asnjëher nuk e kuptoj arsyen, DMTH vetem ne ni PC ndersa ne ata te tjerët po!!

Ja se si ai PC kerkon qe unë dhe edhe pse unë e jap Emrin dhe Fjalëkalimin e sakt, ai prap se pra nuk ma pranon dhe më pergjigjet se *"Emri ose Fjalëkalimi që sapo shtypët është i gabuar"*, dyshoj në ndoni VIRUS, per ndryshe nuk di!!

----------


## e panjohura

Tek une ndodhe nje tjeter gje,kur identifikohem nuk e shtypi fare katrorin qe shkruan: Te ruaj informacionin''Por nese me nderpriten dritat dhe nuk e beje daljen une mbetem e identifikuar,ka ndodh me dite te tera te mbetet!

----------


## derjansi

> Pse me detyruat t'a nderroj password-in, kur une isha e sigurte qe nuk e kisha haruar, sepse e kam pasur emer te njohur?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk eshte nje ankese, thjesht nje shpjegim po kerkoj.



un jam detyru ta ndrroj paswordin kater her mrena ksaj jave

cova ne ni e-mail po hala skam mor pergjigje.

----------


## uvejsa

> Pretendimi yt në lidhje me kërkimin e fjalëkalimit nga anëtarët e Stafit, do të ishte mirë të shoqërohej me mesazhin apo kërkesën përkatëse që të është drejtuar ty nga ana e Stafit të Forumit. Përndryshe pretendimi yt ngelet i pabazë dhe i pavlerë.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalofsh mirë.


Nuk thashe qe ata e kerkuan, por thashe me mire ishte t'a kerkonin, sesa te behej ne ate menyre.

Nejse flm per mundin qe ke dhene per t'mu pergjigjur.

Kalo mire gjithashtu.

----------


## uvejsa

> uvejsa po gjykon gabimisht ndaj moderatorve sepse edhe unë e kam te njëjtin problem. Ky problem më është shfaqur para ni jave. 
> 
> Pra ne ni PC - në zyren time nuk mund të kyçna ne Forumin Shqipra dhe asnjëher nuk e kuptoj arsyen, DMTH vetem ne ni PC ndersa ne ata te tjerët po!!
> 
> Ja se si ai PC kerkon qe unë dhe edhe pse unë e jap Emrin dhe Fjalëkalimin e sakt, ai prap se pra nuk ma pranon dhe më pergjigjet se *"Emri ose Fjalëkalimi që sapo shtypët është i gabuar"*, dyshoj në ndoni VIRUS, per ndryshe nuk di!!


A s'te duket e habitshme qe ne te njejten jave te na kete hyre ndonje virus mua, Kasumit, ty, derjansit, e kushedi edhe kujt tjeter?!

Une e ceka qe kjo nuk eshte nje ankese, por kerkova vetem nje sqarim dhe meqe moderatoret heshten, thashe qe paska dicka ketu.

Sidoqofte flm per pergjigjen.

----------


## Albo

Pa provojeni tani ju qe keni probleme, a u eshte zgjidhur problemi? Ka mundesi qe problemi te jete ne serverin e forumit, nje keqkonfigurim pas nje rifreskrimi te programit. Ata qe kane probleme, mund te postojne ne kete teme per te pare nese vazhdoni te keni te njejtin problem apo jo.

Albo

----------


## Peniel

> Nuk thashe qe ata e kerkuan, por thashe me mire ishte t'a kerkonin, sesa te behej ne ate menyre.
> 
> Nejse flm per mundin qe ke dhene per t'mu pergjigjur.
> 
> Kalo mire gjithashtu.



Kam përshtypjen se nuk më ke kuptuar. Moderatorët, Smod dhe Admin nuk kanë asnjë arsye pse të kërkojnë passwordet e anëtarëve. Admistratorët mund të japin më tepër hollësi në lidhje me privatësinë e anëtarëve por e përsëris që kjo gjë nuk praktikohet nga asnjë anëtar i Stafit. 

Nëse ti ke në duart e tua një fakt të tillë je i ftuar ta sjellësh. Në lidhje me këtë çështje apo edhe për probleme të tjera, kontaktoni me Administratorët e Forumit.

----------


## uvejsa

> Kam përshtypjen se nuk më ke kuptuar. Moderatorët, Smod dhe Admin nuk kanë asnjë arsye pse të kërkojnë passwordet e anëtarëve. Admistratorët mund të japin më tepër hollësi në lidhje me privatësinë e anëtarëve por e përsëris që kjo gjë nuk praktikohet nga asnjë anëtar i Stafit. 
> 
> Nëse ti ke në duart e tua një fakt të tillë je i ftuar ta sjellësh. Në lidhje me këtë çështje apo edhe për probleme të tjera, kontaktoni me Administratorët e Forumit.


Lexoje nje here ate cfare i thashe Tonit, qe t'a kuptosh se pse e mendova nje gje te tille.

----------


## toni77_toni

Unë nepermes te; *"Internet Explorer"* ne ni PC, e jo ne të tjerët, nuk mund te kyçna ne Forumin Shqiptar. Prandaj, ne ket PC po perdori; "Mozilla Firefox" dhe me këtë mund te kyçna.

Pra ne PC-jat e tjerë mund te kyçna, edhe nepermes te; "Internet Explorer", eshte vetem ni PC qe nuk mundem. Ky problem me eshte shfaqur para ni jave. Gjithnji kam menduar se mund te jete VIRUS pasi qe ne Pc-ja e tjer mund te kyçna dhe ne këtë jo. Por pasi qe verejta se ky problem ishte shfaqur edhe tek te tjeret, atëher ma muar mendja se duhet te shkruaj.

Edhe niher, nepermes te "Internet Explorer" nuk mund te kyçna vetem ne ni PC ndersa ne ata te tjeret po.

Ne at PC qe *nuk* mundemi te kyçemi nepermes te "Internet Explorer", mund te kyçna nepermes te "Mozilla Firefox" pasi qe e instalova.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E pse mua nuk më shfaqet kurrë ky problem?

ndoshta sepse unë kurrë nuk përdor IE,po vetëm google chrome.

----------


## Albo

> Unë nepermes te; *"Internet Explorer"* ne ni PC, e jo ne të tjerët, nuk mund te kyçna ne Forumin Shqiptar. Prandaj, ne ket PC po perdori; "Mozilla Firefox" dhe me këtë mund te kyçna.
> 
> Pra ne PC-jat e tjerë mund te kyçna, edhe nepermes te; "Internet Explorer", eshte vetem ni PC qe nuk mundem. Ky problem me eshte shfaqur para ni jave. Gjithnji kam menduar se mund te jete VIRUS pasi qe ne Pc-ja e tjer mund te kyçna dhe ne këtë jo. Por pasi qe verejta se ky problem ishte shfaqur edhe tek te tjeret, atëher ma muar mendja se duhet te shkruaj.
> 
> Edhe niher, nepermes te "Internet Explorer" nuk mund te kyçna vetem ne ni PC ndersa ne ata te tjeret po.
> 
> Ne at PC qe *nuk* mundemi te kyçemi nepermes te "Internet Explorer", mund te kyçna nepermes te "Mozilla Firefox" pasi qe e instalova.


Mund ta provosh edhe njehere qe te futesh ne forum nga IE dhe me thuaj nese mund te hysh apo jo?

Albo

----------


## fattlumi

Po edhe mua para nje jave me jepte te njejtin problem,mirepo kete problem vetem me Internet Explorer,pastaj provova me Firefox dhe nuk ka me problem.
Duhet te jete ndonje shkas tek IE.

----------


## Kinney

shume te trashe jane disa njerez,
ka goxha ndryshim mes "nuk te pranon fjalekalimin forumi" me "moderatoret me kerkuan fjalekalimin"....

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mund ta provosh edhe njehere qe te futesh ne forum nga IE dhe me thuaj nese mund te hysh apo jo?
> 
> Albo


Jo Albo, tash ja se si me rrezulltoj edhe pse unë provova pas 30 minutave!!

----------


## Albo

Cilin version te IE jeni duke perdorur ju qe keni problem, pasi sapo e provova me IE dhe u futa ne forum pa problem.

Albo

----------

